# My first Mod



## sunneyboy (23/5/15)

Inspired by some of the things that really irritated me about my KUI sqounker. I decided to try my hand at designing my own mod to my preferences. 

So i created a 3d model that I had printed through shapeways. And ordered in a fat daddy and some other hardware and i must say barring a few niggles here and there i am quite chuffed. 

Smaller than a reo. 18650. 10ml juice bottle mech. Here ya go.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (23/5/15)

Great stuff! Enjoy.


----------



## free3dom (23/5/15)

Nicely done!


----------



## Silver (23/5/15)

Well done @sunneyboy 
Must be cool to vape on something you made


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/5/15)

Very cool @sunneyboy
I was wondering when we would see guys on the forum print their own mods now that 3D printing has become somewhat affordable.
I know a certain someone with a 3D printer and might have to go make a nuisance of myself.
@sunneyboy check out thingyverse for more goodies ready to print or mod and print.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (24/5/15)

Well done dude, awesome mod


----------

